# Old/Semi-Old members you want back.



## Majimaune

Okay this is for the people who want old members back that have disappeared. I think we should also try to get them back one way or another. I am interested in meeting the ones that were here originally, before the movies came out. I realise some are still about but not many.

Who do you want back and should we try to get them back?


----------



## YayGollum

I voted for trying to get old members back, as a matter of course. What else really makes sense? But then, my idea of attempting to interest old members is most probably different from other people's. My idea might actually be seen as if I enjoy the second or third options on the poll, but oh well. I am delightfully as well as irrevocably anti-social, mostly because it's the only sensible way to be. sorry about that. My idea of trying to get old members back (which I came up with years ago and have never modified) ---> Always be different. Refreshing and original. Sure, I am always taking unannounced leaves of absences, but I am always telling people that I hate this internet stuff, too. You are lucky to have such a loyal member. I am reading other stuff, at the moment. As soon as I get back to Tolkien, I'm sure to come up with all kinds of interesting stuff again. Mostly rants, of course. If ever a The Hobbit movie pops up, plenty will show up. I am obviously not an expert when it comes to public relations. I have little faith that a bunch of random humans tossing e-mails at people to remind them that a place called The Tolkien Forum Dot Com exists would be helpful. The only way that such a tactic would work with me would be if it was suffocatingly flattering.  I write that being myself is the best way to interst humans!  Bad answer?


----------



## Gandalf White

Yeah, it's pretty much pointless. 

Though if you managed to get me, joxy, Mrs. Maggot, Thorin, and Foe-Hammer all back at the same time, the debates might last long enough to keep us a while.


----------



## Majimaune

Gandalf White said:


> Though if you managed to get me, joxy, Mrs. Maggot, Thorin, and Foe-Hammer all back at the same time, the debates might last long enough to keep us a while.


Exactly. You see we need the old members in this thread to bring back old members of the forum cause if I did it then they would go "Who is that?" so for me it would be pointless to ask. But you Gandalf White might be able to persuade some?


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Majimaune said:


> Okay this is for the people who want old members back that have disappeared. I think we should also try to get them back one way or another. I am interested in meeting the ones that were here originally, before the movies came out. I realise some are still about but not many.
> 
> Who do you want back and should we try to get them back?



My faves were Joxy, Gandalf (the Grey, that is), Walter, Greenwood, Gothmog, Odo Proudfoot, Arthur Vandelay (maybe I'll think of a few more later). _They_ could hold intelligent, witty adult-level discussions without being hostile, arrogant or cavalier, and without being insufferable know-it-alls or obnoxious provocateurs. And, they have left because the site ceased to hold their interest. Leave them be, and godspeed to them.

Barley


----------



## Eledhwen

I'll second that list, and add Jallan. I'd also like to see Mrs Maggott back - , and also Legolam, who is probably a fully fledged medic by now. Oh, and Nóm, who hasn't said anything for several months now.

However, my answer to the poll was to just talk about it - Hobbit style! They all know where the forum is if they get the urge.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Eledhwen said:


> I'll second that list, and add Jallan. I'd also like to see Mrs Maggott back - , and also Legolam, who is probably a fully fledged medic by now. Oh, and Nóm, who hasn't said anything for several months now.
> 
> However, my answer to the poll was to just talk about it - Hobbit style! They all know where the forum is if they get the urge.



I'll third that, except for _Le Grande Madáme_ — but that's just me...  

Barley


----------



## Majimaune

Barliman Butterbur said:


> My faves were Joxy, Gandalf (the Grey, that is), Walter, Greenwood, Gothmog, Odo Proudfoot, Arthur Vandelay


Hey I know some of those guys. Gothmog is awesome and I agree should come back. Arthur Vandelay is on deviantArt where I am as well but I have failed to find him on there. Walter would also be good to get back. The others I dont know out of that list.


----------



## Noldor_returned

I said leave them be. If they want to return, they will when they feel like it. However, I'm not saying I wouldn't like them back.


----------



## Eledhwen

Walter posted in January, in the It's 2007 so who's really here? thread.


----------



## Majimaune

Oh yeah they did too. I think Gothmog might have as well.


----------



## Eledhwen

I miss the Bulgarian wraith tolkienologist Llunithiliel.


----------



## Gothmog

I am here once more, and I thank you for your comments  .

I am not able to get online as much as I once could but I will be here as often as I can.

As for other 'Oldtimers' of whatever age, I think that trying to push them into returning would have a very limited chance of success. When they are ready then they will return.

Personally I would love to see Anc. and Grond posting once more.


----------



## Eledhwen

Gothmog said:


> Personally I would love to see Anc. and Grond posting once more.


... each worth a thousand of the rank and file.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Gothmog said:


> I am here once more, and I thank you for your comments  .
> 
> I am not able to get online as much as I once could but I will be here as often as I can.
> 
> As for other 'Oldtimers' of whatever age, I think that trying to push them into returning would have a very limited chance of success. When they are ready then they will return.
> 
> Personally I would love to see Anc. and Grond posting once more.



Hello old friend! Perhaps the _Children of Hurin_ will lure them all back...

Barley


----------



## Majimaune

That may be very possible Barley. CoH might bring many new people as well, you never know.


----------



## Maeglin

I want Wonko and Snaga back, though I'm sure they are having a blast with the married life. Anamatar posted like a madman for about a year or less, and he could hold some interesting discussions even though he was quite young. Lets see who else...Aerin, she was enjoyable as well. My very first post on the forum got me into an argument with her...good times.


----------



## Noldor_returned

How about Corvis? And YayGollum has been strangely quiet over the last few months. I know he is around, just not as much as he used to be.


----------



## Majimaune

Maybe your just not posting in the same areas as Yay.


----------



## HLGStrider

I saw Grond on today! Yay!

Anyway, Dr. Ransom and Galdor were good friends on mine. I still IM them occasionally. Aerin and Talieirn. I see Rhi on now and then, but not enough. Mrs. Maggot and Joxy were interesting. Elbereth. Goldberry. Dain the French Dwarf. . .

But I would have no idea how to get them back, so I voted just to talk about them. . .just as I have no idea how to teleport myself so I can skip the traffic on the way to work and sleep in for another half-hour, but I still tell my husband what a pleasant thing it would be if I could at least once a month.


----------



## Walter

I still log in every once in a while. Mostly when I get a mail from an old thread I still have on notify. Jallans recent posts almost tempted me to dust off a few old books...

My life has changed a bit of late (I have recently opened a small speciality coffee roasting business here as a second profession which leaves me with little to no spare time) and so have the types of books I read ... when I get to read anything at all...


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Walter said:


> I still log in every once in a while. Mostly when I get a mail from an old thread I still have on notify. Jallans recent posts almost tempted me to dust off a few old books...
> 
> My life has changed a bit of late (I have recently opened a small speciality coffee roasting business here as a second profession which leaves me with little to no spare time) and so have the types of books I read ... when I get to read anything at all...



Hello old friend! It's always good to hear from you. Does your business have a website yet (the gold standard mark of success  )?

The biggest buzz around here (which now seems almost to have died a-borning) is the latest release from the compilations of Christopher Tolkien: _The Children of Hurin._

Barley


----------



## Grond

Barliman Butterbur said:


> Hello old friend! Perhaps the _Children of Hurin_ will lure them all back...
> 
> Barley


Aye!!! I am back on a limited basis. You'll see me lurking at least several times a week. 

Cheers to all.

grond


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Grond said:


> Aye!!! I am back on a limited basis. You'll see me lurking at least several times a week.
> 
> Cheers to all.
> 
> grond



Excellent!

Barley


----------



## Daranavo

I am not sure what this thread is for. Those who have moved on have done so becuase they have moved on to other endeavors. Those that have remained have remained for their own reasons. It is not up to us to breath life into someone else's interest in this site and what it has to offer. People lose touch because the people who they knew were not important enough to them to keep in touch with.


----------



## Walter

Barliman Butterbur said:


> Hello old friend! It's always good to hear from you. Does your business have a website yet (the gold standard mark of success  )?
> 
> The biggest buzz around here (which now seems almost to have died a-borning) is the latest release from the compilations of Christopher Tolkien: _The Children of Hurin._
> 
> Barley


Currently we're distributing only locally and thus the website is just a dummy until we have decided to open a webshop. 

_The Children of Hurin_ is already on my wishlist, but I think I'd rather go for the new 2 volume set of Hammond & Scull first...



Grond said:


> Aye!!! I am back on a limited basis. You'll see me lurking at least several times a week.
> 
> Cheers to all.
> 
> grond


Hey there, Richard. I hope things are well with you (and the family)...


----------



## Grond

Daranavo said:


> I am not sure what this thread is for. Those who have moved on have done so becuase they have moved on to other endeavors. Those that have remained have remained for their own reasons. It is not up to us to breath life into someone else's interest in this site and what it has to offer. People lose touch because the people who they knew were not important enough to them to keep in touch with.


This is quite a crock. The Tolkien Forum is near and dear to me but my family and "real" life forced me to back up and refocus on my family and career. I still have many, many friends here who are dear to me but, because this is cyberspace, I was unable to stay in touch as much as I would like. 

Now I'm back on a limited basis. "nuff said.

rant ends



Walter said:


> Currently we're distributing only locally and thus the website is just a dummy until we have decided to open a webshop.
> 
> _The Children of Hurin_ is already on my wishlist, but I think I'd rather go for the new 2 volume set of Hammond & Scull first...
> 
> 
> Hey there, Richard. I hope things are well with you (and the family)...


And the same to you Walter. I've missed our heated discussions. Maybe we can try again. I promise to be more level headed and civil. Going over the 50 year mark mellows a man.

Cheers,

grond


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Grond said:


> Going over the 50 year mark mellows a man.



Wait till you get to 70!  

Barley


----------



## DGoeij

Good to see the Grond and Walter still lurking, like myself.

*waves*


----------



## Majimaune

Barliman Butterbur said:


> Wait till you get to 70!
> 
> Barley


What about it? What happens? 


I don't wanna know now.


----------



## Talierin

Majimaune said:


> What about it? What happens?
> 
> 
> I don't wanna know now.



You explode.









well now THAT was a valuable post, tal. </end sarcasm>


----------



## Daranavo

> This is quite a crock. The Tolkien Forum is near and dear to me but my family and "real" life forced me to back up and refocus on my family and career. I still have many, many friends here who are dear to me but, because this is cyberspace, I was unable to stay in touch as much as I would like.
> 
> Now I'm back on a limited basis. "nuff said.


 
No, it isn't. It doesnt take alot of time to keep in contact with someone or respond to a thread. Not much at all. If you found more interesting endeavors and moved on leaving those here and the site behind, obviously those other things were more important. I wll not "buy" this time stuff at all because I have similiar demands on my time. If you do not choose to post here it is by choice unless you do not have access to a PC/internet. I still have friends from high school that I give a hello to on a regular basis. I do not just go on for months or years then give them a hello and still consider them a friend. I think there is a certain distinction that is missing for those kind of relationships...if one could even call it that. It has alot to do with out of sight out of mind and thats reality. There is also snailmail as well which I have used when I knew my good friend would not be available online.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Majimaune said:


> What about it? What happens?
> 
> 
> I don't wanna know now.



LOL!  At your age, it would be totally inappropriate for you to bother yourself with such things. But in general, the nature of how you are at _any_ age depends on how you've been leading your life up to that point. 

To Daranavo: Gee — I don't understand your anger at Grond's position. He is not deliberately ignoring us or you. He's doing what's right for him, and if you could see things by _his_ values and viewpoints, you'd find that he's doing what — _for him_ — is exactly right, and you would not begrudge him his fundamental right to live his life by his own lights — the same right that we all have.

Barley


----------



## Daranavo

Oh no, you misinterpret what I am saying. I am not begrudging him or anyone. What people do is their business as well as their reasons behind them. I am just responding to a notion that I do not find exactly accurate. Each to his/her own I say, definately.


----------



## Thorin

DGoeij said:


> Good to see the Grond and Walter still lurking, like myself.
> 
> *waves*



Yes, and you to DG. We ancient ones have to help keep the spirit alive! I want to post more on ME topics than merely shooting the breeze. I just have to take the time to get back into the books!

It is good to see the old ones coming back on though!


----------



## Grond

Daranavo said:


> Oh no, you misinterpret what I am saying. I am not begrudging him or anyone. What people do is their business as well as their reasons behind them. I am just responding to a notion that I do not find exactly accurate. Each to his/her own I say, definately.


It is impossible for someone like me to simply come on and post a single "hello". I've done this a few times over the last three or four years but I must either make a committment to "contribute" to a forum or not. I do not see this forum as "friend central" though many here are deemed dear friends. I see this forum as an important place to discuss the deeper aspects of Tolkien's work (do a search on my name and you'll see many such debates and discussions.) If I'm not going to make a contribution here, I feel it inappropriate to post. I don't come to "The Tolkien Forum" to keep up with friends. 

So I simply disagree with your premise. What you're expounding may be right for you but certainly isn't right for me or Ancalagon or Thorin or Gothmog, etc.

Cheers,

grond


----------



## DGoeij

Thorin said:


> Yes, and you to DG. We ancient ones have to help keep the spirit alive! I want to post more on ME topics than merely shooting the breeze. I just have to take the time to get back into the books!
> 
> It is good to see the old ones coming back on though!



Old ones? Speak for yourself! 

Real life and another forum keep me rather busy. I must say I still read Tolkien now and then, but with the same frequence as I respond here. Occasionally. I sometimes feel like a have some thoughts about it, but I discuss it with a friend before I come to post anything on TTF. The same goes for occasional views of the movies, I feel like I wish to post about it, but then get distracted.  

Like Grond, I feel a bit silly just to hop in to say 'hi' and be done with it.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

DGoei said:


> ...I feel a bit silly just to hop in to say 'hi' and be done with it.



HI! ***jumps up and down, waving madly***

Barley


----------



## DGoeij

*Imagines Master Butterbur, in hawaiian costume, jumping up and down, waving madly*

LOL, now I'm trying to get that picture out of my head.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

DGoeij said:


> *Imagines Master Butterbur, in hawaiian costume, jumping up and down, waving madly*
> 
> LOL, now I'm trying to get that picture out of my head.



Here, this'll correct your vision:

(Ol' Barley scores again!)


----------



## Maeglin

Barley you are a fine glass of wine, just getting better and better with age.


----------



## Ermundo

Hah! Lemme say one word. LOL!





{}{---Ermundo


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Maeglin said:


> Barley you are a fine glass of wine, just getting better and better with age.



Hey, when you're right, you're right!   

Barley


----------



## Daranavo

> It is impossible for someone like me to simply come on and post a single "hello". I've done this a few times over the last three or four years but I must either make a committment to "contribute" to a forum or not. I do not see this forum as "friend central" though many here are deemed dear friends. I see this forum as an important place to discuss the deeper aspects of Tolkien's work (do a search on my name and you'll see many such debates and discussions.) If I'm not going to make a contribution here, I feel it inappropriate to post. I don't come to "The Tolkien Forum" to keep up with friends.




Well, I have sent PM's to people here and not posted much of anything. A thread response is not required to say hi to a friend. *nods*


----------



## Ancalagon

I don't keep in touch with people because I'm inconsiderate or self-centered, it's simply because I'm poor at keeping in touch with people. I speak to some members of this forum more than I do my own brothers whom I see at weddings and funerals, but what I do know is that when we meet or talk it is like we spoke yesterday and the day before and always pick up exactly where we left off. Strong relationships can easily stand the test of time and a good forum is no different.

In saying that, it is great to see some old (and new) faces still showing an interest. As Walter the 'Hidden Coffee King' of Central Europe says, we still get emails from varous threads and always look in to see what's being said. I can say that as soon as I started reading CoH I began to formulate questions and thats only in the first few paragraphs! I can't wait to get through to the end and who knows what will be swimming through my head by then. Hopefully others will be the same and rediscover some of that desire to debate the very author who dragged us all here kicking and screaming.

Funny enough, Yaygollum noted elsewhere something about an email to members inviting them back, I seem to recall doing the same thing many years ago to Greenwood and he responded, who is to say others wouldnt?

*a special nod to Gothmog, Grond, Eledhwen, Walter, Maedhros, Thorin, Tal, Barliman and of course DGoeij (who remains in the annals of Tolkien Forum history for the best one-liner ever delivered).


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Ancalagon said:


> I don't keep in touch with people because I'm inconsiderate or self-centered, it's simply because I'm poor at keeping in touch with people.



Nevertheless, it's good to hear from you!



> *a special nod to Gothmog, Grond, Eledhwen, Walter, Maedhros, Thorin, Tal, Barliman and of course DGoeij (who remains in the annals of Tolkien Forum history for the best one-liner ever delivered).



Aw _shucks..._ **blushes furiously




** But now you have me going: WHAT is the one-liner????

Barley


----------



## HLGStrider

It wouldn't happen to be a one liner from the "Lord of the Pants" thread, would it?


----------



## Majimaune

DGoeij said:


> Real life and another forum keep me rather busy.


We have something in common. _I_ still get time to come on here regularly though.


----------



## Chymaera

Your fly, you fools!    LOL


----------



## Majimaune

Um was that to me?


----------



## DGoeij

Majimaune said:


> We have something in common. _I_ still get time to come on here regularly though.


Cool. Where do you get that time? I wish I could get some myself.

_I_ spend time to do many things, browsing TTF is amongst them. Since I can discuss politics and religion at another forum and real life is quite fun too, I spend less time at TTF. If you could tell me _where_ you can get time, I would love to get some to spend here.


----------



## Majimaune

Well I get my time from the time machine installed in my window in my room. No really I do. I spend time talking about Sci-fi and fantasy stuff on that other forum. I like it, lots more people there then here and more active. Not that I'm saying anything against here its just good there.


----------



## Noldor_returned

I know that place. I was there once upon a time when I had time...


----------



## Grond

Daranavo said:


> Well, I have sent PM's to people here and not posted much of anything. A thread response is not required to say hi to a friend. *nods*


Okay... I give!! 

Hey everybody!!! I'm backkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk. To all who know me, "Hail and well met!" To those of you who don't know me... you should. I'm a great guy.

Now everyone has been properly kept up with this month. I'll post this again, next month.

Cheers,

grond


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Grond said:


> Okay... I give!!
> 
> Hey everybody!!! I'm backkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk. To all who know me, "Hail and well met!" To those of you who don't know me... you should. I'm a great guy.
> 
> Now everyone has been properly kept up with this month. I'll post this again, next month.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> grond



See you next month, you old tosser you! 

Barley


----------



## Majimaune

Grond said:


> Okay... I give!!
> 
> Hey everybody!!! I'm backkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk. To all who know me, "Hail and well met!" To those of you who don't know me... you should. I'm a great guy.
> 
> Now everyone has been properly kept up with this month. I'll post this again, next month.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> grond


I know _of_ you. Reputation isn't that great you know....jks


----------



## chrysophalax

With Anc, Grond, Mædhros, Chymeara, Snaga and Turgon posting once again, the place is darn near back to the "good ol' days"!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

chrysophalax said:


> With Anc, Grond, Mædhros, Chymeara, Snaga and Turgon posting once again, the place is darn near back to the "good ol' days"!



We still need at least Joxy, Arthur Vandelay, Odo Proudfoot, and even the Great Madame herself: Mrs. Maggott! (Although when she announced her departure, she apparently really meant it, unless she's been lurking all this time...)

Barley


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay

Majimaune said:


> Hey I know some of those guys. Gothmog is awesome and I agree should come back. Arthur Vandelay is on deviantArt where I am as well but I have failed to find him on there. Walter would also be good to get back. The others I dont know out of that list.



/delurks

Wrong Arthur Vandelay.  (Should've been looking for me here)

/relurks


----------



## Majimaune

Arthur_Vandelay said:


> /delurks
> 
> Wrong Arthur Vandelay.  (Should've been looking for me here)
> 
> /relurks


What wrong one? I was convinced that it was you that one time I saw Art Vandelay signed in the corner of a picture.


----------



## Noldor_returned

So was I. On a friend's DA page sort of thing. Well, she was showing me someones and I saw Art Vandelay on some Tolkien inspired artwork. I immediately exclaimed, "HE'S A MEMBER OF THE TOLKIEN FORUM" and everyone in the library looked at me strangely.


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay

Noldor_returned said:


> So was I. On a friend's DA page sort of thing. Well, she was showing me someones and I saw Art Vandelay on some Tolkien inspired artwork. I immediately exclaimed, "HE'S A MEMBER OF THE TOLKIEN FORUM" and everyone in the library looked at me strangely.



What is this "deviant art" of which you speak?


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Majimaune said:


> What wrong one? I was convinced that it was you that one time I saw Art Vandelay signed in the corner of a picture.



The difference betwenn Art and Arthur is oftentimes, to borrow Mark Twain's phrase, the difference between lightning and lightning _bug._






Barley


----------



## Ermundo

Arthur_Vandelay said:


> What is this "deviant art" of which you speak?



Something you WOULD find interesting, IF you happen to be an artist who wants REAL public exposure for your art.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Ermundo said:


> Something you WOULD find interesting, IF you happen to be an artist who wants REAL public exposure for your art.



Give us a link so we can see it!

Barley


----------



## Majimaune

Sure thing. There are some quite interesting things there. Might go log on now I think...

Oh right I forgot the link. Here you go.


----------



## Noldor_returned

I'm not a member, but I was just commenting on the fact that someone named "Art Vandelay" is creating artwork. Didn't necessarily mean it was you...although the coincidence you have to admit is strange.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Majimaune said:


> Sure thing. There are some quite interesting things there. Might go log on now I think...
> 
> Oh right I forgot the link. Here you go.



_Very_ interesting stuff! Is any of yours there?

Barley


----------



## Majimaune

Some of it is. And my friends from school as well. Go here for mine. Not that much there yet but I intend on getting more...eventually.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Majimaune said:


> Some of it is. And my friends from school as well. Go here for mine. Not that much there yet but I intend on getting more...eventually.



That's a neat star you're working on! You seem to like symmetry? Reminds me of the work of an old friend of mine who loves to build symmetrical abstract _yantras_, and putting myriads of tiny tiny details into them. I've put one of them up so you can see what I mean. I don't think she'll mind.

Barley
• Wow, they have the Internet on computers now! —_Homer Simpson_


----------



## Majimaune

Very nice. Yes I do like symmetry. I finished that star a while ago, not even sure if I have a copy on paper any more.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie

I want _all_ of the forementioned people back so bad I can't even begin to say, though I mean, I certainly can understand time constraints and all...so I mean I'd like to wave a magic wand and give all those people limitless time for important real and any and all forums they like to visit, including this, our beloved realm life stuff of green...or whatever skin you use. I think it was some kind of silver-grey by default when I first found this place...ah, the good old days.

Ummmmm...yeah...back on track...

I'd add that I'd love to hear from RangerDave and ReadWryt (though at the moment it's been so long since I've read anything of his I can't remember why I used to enjoy it) and Lanty/Ponty again/more often as well...

...perhaps also 33Peregrin, and was Goldberry already mentioned?

He didn't really post enough (or I haven't read enough) for me to be sure but that -K- person seemed kinda interesting...

Oh, and a more or less passer through called Captain Campion, just because we quoted St. Francis together once.

That covers it for me.

Anyway, as to actually doing something about it...I think I'll vote for that but it should be understood I mean it mostly in the way Yay does. But...if an e-mail or whatever would actually have some effect and be a positive for the recipients I'd love that, I just don't think either is particularly likely. Others may know better. The tale of Greenwood gives me hope.


----------



## Ermundo

It's depressing to see members *sighs* come and go..., but you know, no matter what happens on this forum, as long as there _are_ people who are dedicated to keeping this place with the times, this green hall of ours will never die.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Ermundo said:


> ...as long as there _are_ people who are dedicated to keeping this place with the times, this green hall of ours will never die.



As long as Tolkien's works continue to hold an audience's interest, about which I'm not worried. 

Barley


----------



## Majimaune

Yeah well even though there are still those around, posts are getting fewer and further between for most people because of the...I don't want to say it but I have to...lack of activity on here.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Majimaune said:


> Yeah well even though there are still those around, posts are getting fewer and further between for most people because of the...I don't want to say it but I have to...lack of activity on here.



Why would there be any more activity than there is now? The heyday of TTF is long over; I can't imagine anything coming up in the foreseeable future that would bring it back to PJ levels, can you? Two things contributed to the falloff: the fadeout of the PJ effect, and the ban on politics and religion. Those two things, especially the latter, caused an exodus by our best contributors from which TTF will never recover. How could you possibly expect it to be any different?

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

*The Eastfarthing Forum*

Attention: the _Eastfarthing Forums_ has been beautifully reconstituted! You can see it here: http://eastfarthing.net/index.php/.

Barley


----------



## Majimaune

Well yes the forum will eventually die from here. I can imagine in a couple of years I would imagine I would be doing work and TAFE and probably wont have much time for forums and the such. Same with NR and many others around our age that are still the main flow of posters around here. It'll just slowly die....

EDIT: Barley the link didn't work for me. Not sure about anyone else.


----------



## HLGStrider

I wouldn't be that grim. There will always be a cycle. The most active members are often young members who have time on their hands . . . or people who have a job that allows a certain amount of free web time. The good news is that even as those young ones grow into old ones with college classes and part time jobs and families of their own, some thirteen-year-old somewhere has just put down the _Deathly Hallows_ and is asking their librarian/mother/friends what to read next.

I know I am reaching a point in my life where time where I can read books I love, check my email, and just have time to myself to do what I need to do is going to become precious and perhaps when making a choice between reading a book in that quiet moment alone or checking the forum, the book will win out, or I may just find it too hard to balance bouncing baby with websurfing . . . life happens. But someday my kid will be reading the books and someday I will remember that I enjoyed posting about them and when they are web ready (I'm not big on preteens on the internet) I will introduce them to web sites like this. Though who knows, by they they may be technologically ancient and we will find a better way to network Tolkien.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Majimaune said:


> EDIT: Barley the link didn't work for me. Not sure about anyone else.



I just tried it again, and it worked for me. Your computer must be allergic to it... 

Barley


----------



## Majimaune

Worked that time but I think I will refrain from becoming a member.


----------



## Eledhwen

Looks like an early TTF. But the graphics were all missing when I looked.


----------



## Starflower

hmm..I Would love to see Lanty back, and there used to be a girl around called Thuringwethil - but some people said some very upsetting personal stuff about her and she left


----------



## Confusticated

Anc said something true and relevant to this, "...but what I do know is that when we meet or talk it is like we spoke yesterday and the day before and always pick up exactly where we left off. Strong relationships can easily stand the test of time and a good forum is no different."

I think Anc, myself, and quite a few others are here for life though we might come and go in cycles.

There are some who I miss, Grond, Inderjit, Beleg, Aule, Snaga, Anamatar, FoolofaTook, Wonko, Thorondor, Gil-Galad[sic],Finduilas, Niniel, Rhianon, joxy, Celebthol, and others. I know some will return, but it's doubtful they all will. 

I have emailed and PM'd old members, but they haven't changed their posting habbits. I agree they will join us again when they are ready.

Some people have been here but haven't posted, such as Walter and Gothmog. 

Eledhwen -I am glad to know you noticed I was gone.


----------

